# Dangerous Hawks?



## BirdySweet (Jul 9, 2011)

So I'm getting my aviator harness in about a week and I read the dangers about be outside even with a harness. They're are like 2 or 3 of them but one of them are hawks. I kinda have some hawks in my area and now that I read about the dangers I'm really scared that they'll injure or even kill my cockatiel.  Any ways to prevent these things from happening?


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

dont have your bird on your shoulder, keep him on your hand lower in front of your chest and keep a good eye out. thats what we do.


and dont let hawk's size fool you. if it has short wings and a long tail, steer clear! they are an accipiter... a true bird hawk. they will take down birds with no second thoughts. i dont know where you are in the world, but accipiters include sharp shinned hawks, cooper's hawks, goshawks, sparrowhawks.... small but will take birds larger than them. and also merlin... theyre a small falcon that specializes in birds. buteos wont often take a bird like that but they can and do. but your biggest worries are falcons and accipiters.

this is the shape of an accipiter... generally. theyre built for hunting birds in tight spaces... so keep an eye out for them
http://www.mikephoto.com/content/binary/sharp-shinned-hawk-fall-migration.jpg


but keep your bird OFF your shoulder and keep him close to your chest.


----------



## BirdySweet (Jul 9, 2011)

DallyTsuka said:


> dont have your bird on your shoulder, keep him on your hand lower in front of your chest and keep a good eye out. thats what we do.
> 
> 
> and dont let hawk's size fool you. if it has short wings and a long tail, steer clear! they are an accipiter... a true bird hawk. they will take down birds with no second thoughts. i dont know where you are in the world, but accipiters include sharp shinned hawks, cooper's hawks, goshawks, sparrowhawks.... small but will take birds larger than them. and also merlin... theyre a small falcon that specializes in birds. buteos wont often take a bird like that but they can and do. but your biggest worries are falcons and accipiters.
> ...




I never thought of putting him in front of my chest. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

not a problem. best bet, never leave him unattended


----------



## Ann (Mar 13, 2008)

Yes hawks are a very big threat, I saw a Sharp Shinny in my backyard just a few weeks ago, and they hunt my feeders all winter. Good point about keeping your birds in front of you instead on your shoulder.


----------



## BirdySweet (Jul 9, 2011)

DallyTsuka said:


> not a problem. best bet, never leave him unattended


One more question! Does that mean he won't be able to fly around? I really don't want my poor Birdy getting hurt :/ And I really wanted to buy this mainly because he can fly in it & I can finally take him outside !


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i dont know, to be honest. i dont let dally fly anywhere when im out for walks with her... but im paranoid lol.


----------



## Leland307 (Jul 20, 2011)

While there definitely are hawks that would attack birds, it would be highly unlikely that one would try to attack a bird with a human standing there with it. That's not to say that it couldn't happen, its just not likely to happen. If you have your tiel outside on a harness just make sure you're keeping an eye on it.


----------



## DairyMay (Jun 18, 2011)

i also have a lot of hawks and osprey all over my area. I will let Bailey fly around but not for long. And i also hold her on her hand and in front of my chest like previously stated. Keep a sharp eye out and when you do see a big bird go back inside. That is my strategy.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

several people on here have lost birds right in front of them. thats enough people for me to be cautious on that and say theres a good chance it CAN happen.

http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=14984

post #8 on this thread..
http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=18324

and i cant seem to find the thread with the hawk and the 3 birds in the cage...

but i got the other one with the butcher bird
http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=21924


thats enough incidences to be cautious and not really let the tiel far...


----------



## DairyMay (Jun 18, 2011)

well....those stories traumatized me and i wasnt even there! Caution is always best when outside with your bird. Bailey is always with me at all times when we are outside.


----------



## Leland307 (Jul 20, 2011)

I didn't fully explain. Its highly unlikely that a hawk would attack a cockatiel if a human was right there with it, aka holding it. The tiels in two of those stories weren't with their owner, the third story didn't specify. So, the moral of the story is if you're going to take your tiel outside, keep it with you. While its not full proof, its your safest bet. Unless it was in an aviary that included a secluded hiding box, or whatever, I personally wouldn't let my tiel outside unless I was holding him!!


----------



## casualrepartee (Apr 28, 2011)

I'm in agreement that the chances of a hawk attacking your tiel when you're standing there close with the tiel are very slim. With that said, remember that just because you're there doesn't mean the hawk isn't thinkin' it. You'll also be able to tell if your tiel is scared or agitated. They know what's going on.


----------

